# Squirt the lamancha's kidding thread. TWIN BUCKLINGS!!! New pics pg 4!



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Apr 11, 2013)

This is Squirt, my lamancha. She was bred to an alpine in january and has 8 weeks to go. Due date is June 8th I think. I noticed today she's got a little udder starting! I put her in the stanchion and grained her and rubbed her all over. I need to start doing this daily so she gets used to it. Ususally she doesn't like it but today she didtn't seem to mind.

Lets start with the front end! 











From above. She doesn't look that wide from the pics but the stanchion is two ft wide!! 






Aaand the back end!  Her lady parts look huge but its just because they're closer then the udder in the pic.

 Are these sideways for anyone else?! :/







And the buck she was bred to.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (May 2, 2013)

A little over 5 weeks until she's due and I got a new udder pic a couple days ago. She really likes when I put her on the stand and "fondle" her growing udder!  

I felt babies kicking!!!   I'm hoping for twins and doelings at that!!      Dbf thinks we should pull the kids and bottle feed but I just cant milk her twice a day and take care of the rest of the place at the same time. We'll see. I do want to milk in the evenings though, after the 2 week mark.  Separate kids in the morning. Does that work?


Here's the pic I got on tuesday. 
Her lady parts are a little dirty because they totally attacked the protein pail recently. One of my others is totally scouring, she just had 'logs' for a day or so and she's fine now. Dbf was sick also so we fed the goats a lot more grass hay and less brush.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (May 2, 2013)

Oh and I think I should mention this isnt the first time her udder's seen milk! She was born lactating. I bought her at 6 days old and noticed a little pooch down there after we got home and all settled in. At first I thought they messed up and gave me a boy on accident!     Nope, she was in milk, basically. It didnt get bigger then a handfull and I watched it closely and made sure the other kids didnt nurse on her and she dried up when I weaned her at 8 weeks old. I emailed a vet I know and she said its cause by a hormone burst from the doe right before kidding and it causes the babies to lactate. It can also be cause by feeding the does feeds high in estrogen(clover was one thing.).


----------



## Fluffygal (May 2, 2013)

Her udder is a bit bigger now. Hope you get some cute doelings.


----------



## Missy (May 2, 2013)

Very nice little udder!  I hope you get your girls!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 6, 2013)

She's due the 12th actually. 6 days to go!!  I cannot wait for babies!! 

Here is a pic of the udder 2 days ago..




And this was today.. She wasn't cooperating very well! It kinda looks like the right side is filling more then the left.. maybe? Her teats are bigger then they look in this pic too because theyre pointing forward now.




Top view. She was really picky with her grain and isnt in the condition I'd like her to be. I found a grain she loves though and were doing better! 




Now, not sure why there is a grey line in some of the pics.. but my 2 little free range cockerels have sure taken a liking to Squirt!


















And this is the kidding pen I made for her thats connected to the upper pen. I was gonna put some straw and shavings down a little closer to the date!


----------



## meme (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so exciting! She really is a beautiful doe, and she is looking pretty pregnant! She is kidding pretty late, isn't she.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi Crazy CAt- Long time since I have seen squirt! YAY! 

Millie is due too! on the 29th ... udder went boom in a few days....

Squirts udder is looking good! You keeping any babies? 

Who is she bred to?

Millie is having Mini-manchas!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 8, 2013)

I did breed her late. Won't do that again! It was either late or not this season so I did it anyways. Theres usually a good chance we get rain into June though so I wasn't worried about HEATWAVES!  Today is our hottest day so hopefully we'll do just fine. I'm sure she's miserable though!


She's bred to an alpine and I ABSOLUTELY love lamancha/alpines! I've had 2 now and they are just the _*sweetest*_ animals. Its like taking the sweet-as-can-be lamancha and then removing the naughtyness with the alpine. Next year we're going for mini manchas if Rocky's big enough. If not we'll use Marv, the alpine/lamancha.

Oh yeah, KEEPING anything that pops out! Boys or girls (hoping for those girls though!!)  I'm down to 4 goats.  Squirt, Knucklehead, Rocky and Marv. 2 bucklings, a weather, and a doe.  So she's gonna pop out a bunch of boys, I'm sure.  

Yaay for mini mancha millie babies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 8, 2013)

you'll have to let me know how "removing the naughtiness" goes!

Funny... I have had  alot of farm visits lately and when I try to explain the Lamancha... I am always at a loss for words but lots of smiles.

How would you explain them.... hmmm maybe we should start a thread.... "how to explain the Lamancha goats" 

Can't wait for pics... will have to check back soon!


----------



## Missy (Jun 8, 2013)

That is a beautiful udder she has going on!

My girl who is due the same day has a much smaller and less full looking udder.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 9, 2013)

I dont know anything about goat udders! lol I do like the shape of her teats so far and I will be milking her too. I'm leaving the babies on mom because I just cant milk on a schedule. Waaayy too much going on around here right now. I really want to milk at night though so I'll be separating babies in the morning I guess.  

She had a total change in attitude today. She's been super friendly the last month or so and will come up to me and get her face scratched. Today she was just standing there. She was doing a little stretching and she has a small lump lower on her belly instead of her whole side being a buldge. Udder is looking good too, as far as I know!  No discharge yet and her ligs are softer then they've ever been but definately still there. I can still fell babies too(lol, I keep saying babies. Watch her have a single buckling..)  I work monday and wednesday and wednesday is 150 days from her heat. I did put the buck in a few days early and the earliest possible date would have been 6/8 so really babies can come anyday.    This evening would be nice!  but its probably going to be wednesday when I'm at work and dbf is home. Will post some new pics when I get them uploaded.


----------



## Missy (Jun 10, 2013)

Chloe(my alpine who is due with Squirt) has no ligs this morning and her udder tripled in size. I am thinking pink for you, send some pink love my way!


----------



## meme (Jun 10, 2013)

Do you think the kids will have lamancha ears? I knew someone who had a Lamancha buck get out and breed almost all of her Nubian does over the course of 2 months. Amost all the kids I saw had super long Nubian ears and only one or two had elf ears. Funny how that works out.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 10, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> Chloe(my alpine who is due with Squirt) has no ligs this morning and her udder tripled in size. I am thinking pink for you, send some pink love my way!


  Hoping for girls!!   


Squirts ligs have been coming and going. Udder is slowly growing still.   I worked today but it looked like today was uneventful. I have tomorrow off so hopefully she spits them out then!  The wait is killing me.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 10, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> Do you think the kids will have lamancha ears? I knew someone who had a Lamancha buck get out and breed almost all of her Nubian does over the course of 2 months. Amost all the kids I saw had super long Nubian ears and only one or two had elf ears. Funny how that works out.


I hope they have lamancha or elf ears. I'm not getting too excited though because I've seen the ear genetics go both ways. I have read the no ear thing is a dominant trait though. I had a mini mancha recently that had tiny little elf ears, tiny like you couldnt even tell. She was at least 75% nigerian dwarf. I have seen some funny lamancha/nubian ears too.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 11, 2013)

New udder pics..

Yesterday:





Tonight after I got home from work:


----------



## chicken pickin (Jun 11, 2013)

Im excited to see your new babies. Hoping for girls for you.


----------



## Missy (Jun 11, 2013)

Double sending the   to you. Chloe kidded yesterday with 1 doeling. Your turn. Lets see the girls!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 11, 2013)

She's still holding out on me. She wants to make sure I _really_ want goaty babies before she pops them out! I was off today and I even tried to take a nap and I went down to town late in the afternoon, surely she would have had them then! No. She's been having all those signs I keep reading about.. streaching. pawing at the ground. talking real soft and not wanting me to leave. She's just not ready to pop them out yet! No udder boom, no contractions, still eating like a little pig!    I work tomorrow too so she'll probably have them tomorrow.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jun 13, 2013)

Tell her to hurry up already! There are people waiting on her!


----------



## Missy (Jun 13, 2013)

Fullhousefarm said:
			
		

> Tell her to hurry up already! There are people waiting on her!


X2


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 13, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> Fullhousefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You're telling me!  Her udder is a bigger tonight so maybe its soon?!   I even had to work today and she didnt even have them.    

Meanwhile I had a hen hatch 4 babies!! 

Squirts been super lovey dovey though. She doesn't want me to leave and every time she sees me she gets up on the gate and looks at me with these puppy dog eyes. Thats been going on since sunday though.   Brat!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 14, 2013)

She is milking it for all the attention she can get. There must be a secret goat award for doe that can stretch out the doe code the longest. She seems to be holding out for it.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 15, 2013)

Still nothing. I'd start to say she isnt actually preggo if I couldnt feel the baby bouncing around!  I felt her udder lastnight and she turned around and tried to headbutt me then reared up at me. But then she came right back and wanted more pettins.. umm excuse me brat..??  She's doing a lot more stretching today. Udder looks pretty full but I thought it looked full last weekend! lol, still no boom yet.. It just keeps getting bigger, fuller, and harder!

I'm off today and tomorrow but have a wedding to go to this evening. At this point I just want to come home to healthy, well fed, dry babies on the ground!       I think she knows I didn't follow through on my homework and I know very little about kidding.  I tried to read up but I've had SO MUCH going on right now.  At least I work at a vet that does goats on occasion! 



Came home lastnight and the puppies made their way through 2 doors and tore the house up. Peed and crapped numerous times in every room. The older pup (6 months) likes to eat poop so when he found the litter boxes he dug all the litter out and ate all the cat crap apparently.  They're not allowed in the house so this was a HUGE BAD for them. I'm sure the young puppy(7 weeks) brings the worst out of the older one and doesnt know better but the older one is the smart one that is nose level at the door handle almost! (mastiffX) Plus he's nose level with the kitchen table and almost the counters.      BAD DOGS!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 16, 2013)

:bun    


WE HAD TWINS!!!!!   Twin BUCKLINGS!    


I'm sooooo EXCITED!!!! 

She lost her plug yesterday/lastnight and I was out there with her this morning cause she was having contractions. Took the pups for a walk and by the time I came back she was pushing I guess! lol she had the first within 10 minutes of me getting there and the second about 5-10 minutes later..  I had paper towels on standby and good thing! 

   Yaaaay!!!!

Pictures coming asap! Uploading them now.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 16, 2013)

congrats on healthy boys


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 16, 2013)

This will have to hold you guys over til I can get the others uploaded!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 16, 2013)

They're veryy cute little guys! She passed the placentas and ate them. She was so focused on that right after but now she loves her little boys!!  Is the udder supposed to be hard? They drained the teats but is that all they can get, they're tiny little teats now.. bellys feel full though? This is my first ever kidding! 

I have cuter pics uploading now too.


----------



## woodsie (Jun 16, 2013)

Their adorable! Congrats!


----------



## meme (Jun 16, 2013)

So cute! It looks like they got the Alpine ears after all.  Sorry they are boys, but at least they are happy and everything went well.


----------



## Missy (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats! They are beautiful  I love the coloring Sorry about the Danglies 

  
They are handsome though and look very healthy!


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Jun 16, 2013)

Heres some more pics. Internets really slow today for some reason..

Squirt with #1




#1




#1 close up!




#2




#2 close up!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jun 16, 2013)

They are so cute and looks like they are smiling for their pics.


----------



## mariyajohnson01 (Jun 19, 2013)

Squirts udder is looking good! You keeping any babies? wink

Who is she bred to?


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 19, 2013)

They are precious.


----------



## CordleFarm (Jun 19, 2013)

Congrats on the beautiful babies! My Nigerian doe is due any day now so I am stalking everyone's kidding threads to get my kid fix while I'm waiting  This will be her first kidding and mine too. Glad yours went so well. Enjoy


----------

